# Will estrogen soften up my facial features



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I am 17 years old I look very manly and ugly and it _*really*_ bothers me :/ I can't go outside without at least one nasty comment 
is there a chance estrogen pills could soften up my features im so desperate idc about the negative side effects i can't live with the face i have


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Not after your face is already formed, I'd wager. I'll look it up later, but masculine features can look attractive on females.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Not after your face is already formed, I'd wager. I'll look it up later, but masculine features can look attractive on females.


Trust me mine aren't attractive >.< my whole face is pretty much manly and just ugly looking.
Idk i just thought there might be something wrong with my hormone balance because i never used to be this ugly before i developed my ED but after i completely recovered now im hideous


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> Trust me mine aren't attractive >.< my whole face is pretty much manly and just ugly looking.
> Idk i just thought there might be something wrong with my hormone balance because i never used to be this ugly before i developed my ED but after i completely recovered now im hideous


I've done the research and no, hormone therapy cannot feminize your facial features after the growth has already taken place. The only way to change the shape of your face is with surgery.

I don't know what you look like, so I really can't comment, but plenty of women are attractive with masculine features. I can think of Lzzy Hale and Olivia Wilde right off the bat. Literally the most commonly searched term for both of their names is "hot".


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

You shouldn't take any hormones without consulting a doctor first. Hormonal imbalance can do some bad things to you, like hair falling out or skin problems.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

kittyxbabe said:


> Idk i just thought there might be something wrong with my hormone balance because i never used to be this ugly before i developed my ED but after i completely recovered now im hideous


You could go to a naturopath that specializes in hormones and have a test done. Even if it doesn't change your looks, it might help change the way you feel about it.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

housebunny said:


> You could go to a naturopath that specializes in hormones and have a test done. Even if it doesn't change your looks, it might help change the way you feel about it.


Naturopathy is either medicine that we've known for thousands of years (or a few hundred, depending on the herb), or complete quackery.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I've done the research and no, hormone therapy cannot feminize your facial features after the growth has already taken place. The only way to change the shape of your face is with surgery.
> 
> I don't know what you look like, so I really can't comment, but plenty of women are attractive with masculine features. I can think of Lzzy Hale and Olivia Wilde right off the bat. Literally the most commonly searched term for both of their names is "hot".


Thanks for doing research  
They're good looking but trust me I'm not people actually think I'm a man sometimes whereas you can tell they're female they just have a few masculine features


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> Thanks for doing research
> They're good looking but trust me I'm not people actually think I'm a man sometimes whereas you can tell they're female they just have a few masculine features


They're also wearing a literal truckload of make up plus god knows what to their hair.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Not after your face is already formed, I'd wager. I'll look it up later, but masculine features can look attractive on females.


Not true

Just look at man who use test


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> They're also wearing a literal truckload of make up plus god knows what to their hair.


I can't afford to buy the kind of makeup they wear though.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

You don't have to wear expensive makeup to look good. It's the skill, not the brand. Makeup will always be cheaper than plastic surgery.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zeeshan said:


> Not true
> 
> Just look at man who use test


I mean you can grow more facial hair, and change your fat composition of your face, but other than that, your jaw line, nose, eyes, etc aren't going to change.

I use the max dose of Androgel a day for over a year and a half and there is no change to my face whatsoever, other than facial hair.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> I've done the research and no, hormone therapy cannot feminize your facial features after the growth has already taken place. The only way to change the shape of your face is with surgery.


This.


----------

